

Big U.S. Internet providers to speed up P2P transfers - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/big-u-s-internet-providers-to-roll-out-p2p-friendly-network-updates

======
siegler
More info here [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-P4P-Tests-
Boost-P...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-P4P-Tests-
Boost-P2P-By-80-98859)

